# Books about assassins - recommendations?



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, so here's the deal - I've been craving a book about an assassin. Something fantasy-ish (but it doesn't need magic in it). I was playing Assassin's Creed (a video game) and got really into the story, so now I'm just in an assassin-story mood. Can anyone recommend something? I looked up "assassin" on Amazon and something called _Assassin's Apprentice_ came up, which sounds like what I'm looking for, but I'd love some other ideas as well (Indie writers welcome, of course)!

Oh, and it should be available on the Kindle.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Easy, the Night Angel trilogy by Brent Weeks.
The Way Of Shadows, Shadows Edge, and Beyond the Shadows.
You can also get the whole trilogy for a discounted price.
I can't say I like their new publisher-set prices (charging the same as the paperbacks), but they're definitely fun reads and are based on assassin characters.

The Assassin's Apprentice book (series of Farseer books actually -  then the Tawny man series) is really excellent but not as much of a focus on the assassin part.
Both are definitely recommended though.


----------



## Oneironaut (May 18, 2010)

There's Robin Hobb's Farseer trilogy starting with Assassin's Apprentice.  That was pretty good.  

There are also some Assassin's Creed books, but I haven't read them so I've got no idea how good they are.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Several of my friends really like Stephen Brust's Vlad Taltos series, beginning with Jhereg, and a number of the books are Kindleized.  I didn't care for Jhereg, and haven't read any others, but the series is very popular and might fit what you are looking for.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I read Brent Weeks's Night Angel books after playing assassins creed. Okay I read the first one and am still waiting to read the 2nd one but I REALLY enjoyed the first book after playing Assassin's Creed.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Not "fantasyish," but my favorites are: _The Lion's Game_, Nelson DeMille; _The Eiger Sanction_ (the hero is the cold-blooded killer, much like Ian Fleming's _Bond _series), Trevanian; _The Day of the Jackal_, Fredrick Forsythe.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Barry Eisler's books, particularly the John Rain novels. The Eiger Sanction is a classic in that genre, too.


----------



## JCPhelps (Jul 1, 2010)

I've heard that _The Lion's Game_ by Nelson DeMille is a very good book. I've not read it yet, but it's on my TBR list. I like these kinds of books as well, since I write something similar. However, I'm not familiar with any that have a "fantasy" background.

JC


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

Another vote for The Night Angel's Trilogy.  I'm actually currently reading it, and am about 1/4 of the way though the first one.

The basic plot so far is a street urchin's maneuverings to become apprentice to an assassin, with a healthy dose of political machinations mixed in.  I'm just getting to a point where those two storylines start to cross.  It's good.  I defer to another's opinion as to whether it stays good, but it's been an enjoyable read so far.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

For an usual assassin book, try Beat the Reaper. He's a reformed mob guy who's now an intern in a hospital. But parts of the story are long flashbacks about his life as a hit man. It's very compelling.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet, thanks guys! I knew I could count on you. I'll start sampling some of these.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I really like Brust's "Vlad Taltos" series, though only the later books are on Kindle. I'll second the "Night Angel" books as pretty good, though I wasn't wild about them. Robin Hobbs' books were pretty good, but as they went on I got more and more peeved with how the characters behaved, and haven't read any more of her books (started another series, and it had gotten even worse for me, so I gave up on it).


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Interesting thread!

This is not in the fantasy genre but I love Daniel Silva's books that feature Gabriel Allon, who is an art restorer and an Israeli spy/assassin. The second in the series, The English Assassin is one of my favorites -- set in modern times but deals with looted artwork by Nazis with connections to Swiss banking.

http://www.amazon.com/The-English-Assassin-ebook/dp/B000OIZV4S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1286139145&sr=8-3


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Tossing in my vote for Night Angel Trilogy as well. Thoroughly enjoyed all three, even if the main character annoyed me a little by the end.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Tossing in my vote for Night Angel Trilogy as well. Thoroughly enjoyed all three, even if the main character annoyed me a little by the end.


Yeah, I think that was my main problem. Don't get me wrong, I still liked it and would recommend it to fans of the genre, but that and a few of the other character relationships kept it from being great for me.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Yeah, I think that was my main problem. Don't get me wrong, I still liked it and would recommend it to fans of the genre, but that and a few of the other character relationships kept it from being great for me.


That, and it needed more Durzo Blint. Loved that guy.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> ... I love Daniel Silva's books that feature Gabriel Allon, who is an art restorer and an Israeli spy/assassin. The second in the series, The English Assassin is one of my favorites -- set in modern times but deals with looted artwork by Nazis with connections to Swiss banking.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-English-Assassin-ebook/dp/B000OIZV4S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1286139145&sr=8-3


Totally agree. Daniel Silva's books are excellent. Also second the Nelson DeMille recommendation Lion's Game.

And [totally off topic here] I love the Madame X/John Singer Sargent painting. There's a book written about her, did you know that? http://www.amazon.com/Am-Madame-Novel-ebook/dp/B000FC0PZ8/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286154111&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## AlanBaxter (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll second the Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks. I think that Assassin's Creed is being novelized too - not sure if anyone mentioned that before.


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Tossing in my vote for Night Angel Trilogy as well. Thoroughly enjoyed all three, even if the main character annoyed me a little by the end.


I seond this. I've read most of this series and all of them are very good.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

More off topic --

Thanks for the recommendation, Music & Mayhem. Your link didn't work for me, but I'm assuming that you are referring to I Am Madame X by Dilberto? Or, might it be Strapless by Deborah Davis? Both novels look interesting. Obviously I love Sergent's work; his portrait of Teddy Roosevelt is the best of all presidential portraits!


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Yeah, I think that was my main problem. Don't get me wrong, I still liked it and would recommend it to fans of the genre, but that and a few of the other character relationships kept it from being great for me.


Same for me I think overall it was a good series but it lost a little bit of its edge towards the end for me.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

If you are looking for something a little different from a fantasy assassin, _Marine Sniper: 93 Confirmed Kills_ is an excellent read of a real sniper from Vietnam.

*Product Description*
He's silent, invisible. He lies in one position for days, barely twitching a muscle, able to control his heartbeat and breathing. His record has never been matched: 93 confirmed kills. This is the story of Sergeant Carlos Hathcock, Marine sniper, legend of military lore.

_Click image below to see the book_


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't say enough good things about the Vlad Taltos series.  The older books (first one is Jhereg) aren't available on Kindle, but there is are omnibuses available of the first books.  They're fairly quick reads and I just love them.  They even my husband reading again.  Some quick notes about the other mentions:

FarSeer Books by Robin Hobb - The first one is Assassin's Apprentice.  While I love the series, I wouldn't classify the series as an assassin series.

Night Angel trilogy - good books, but I second the opinions that Kylar (protag - I think I've got his name right, though it's been a year since I've read them) will work your nerves at times


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

_The Blind Assassin _ by Margaret Atwood isn't really fantasy but the story within the story about the assassin is fascinating and compelling--in fact one of the best fairy tale style stories I've ever read. However, you'll have to wade through some none-fantasy-ish writing to get to it.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again everyone, I really appreciate all these recommendations. Sounds like I'm going to have a lot of good assassin books to read.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Here's an obscure one.  Parallax by John Merz.  $2.99 for the Kindle. 
I forgot about it until I was browsing through my archived items.  Definitely a good 'modern' assassin read from what I recall.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> More off topic -- Thanks for the recommendation, Music & Mayhem. Your link didn't work for me, but I'm assuming that you are referring to I Am Madame X by Dilberto? Or, might it be Strapless by Deborah Davis? Both novels look interesting. Obviously I love Sergent's work; his portrait of Teddy Roosevelt is the best of all presidential portraits!


Sorry the link didn't work, but yes, I meant the novel by Dilberto. I've read it and it's pretty interesting. I've lived and worked around Boston for many years. I think the Madame X painting is in the Museum of Fine Arts. Don't know if you're anywhere near Boston, but if you are, check out my ultra favorite Sargent painting, El Jaleo, in the Isabella Stuart Gardner Museum. They were friends and she was an early admirer of his work.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

Forgot to mention one of my all time favorite novels, Hit Man, by Lawrence Block, written mostly from POV of the killer. Whose name is ... Keller. One of the funniest crime novels written, in my opinion. Totally dark and ironic thoughts in the killer's head. 

I'm not having much luck with links, but just check out the title/author on amazon. It's available in Kindle.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't forget our very own Brendan Carroll's Red Cross of Gold series which starting with Book III is subtitled "Assassin Chronicles".


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Day Of The Jackal..... the anthesis of James Bond


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

The Elemental Assasins series, the first is Spider's Bite by Jennifer Estep.  I believe there are 3 published and #4 will be published soon.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I love, love, love the first few Vlad Taltos books.  I'm constantly hitting the "I would like these on Kindle" buttons for them and the Khaavren Romances.  Track down a copy of Jhereg and start from there.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Since-the-Layoffs-ebook/dp/B003MZ0XLG

Great news! I checked it out and this IS on Kindle

Since the Layoffs
Iain Levison

A down and out grocery clerk in a dying small town is offered five thousand bucks to kill a local bookie's wife.
He does the deed and then gets offered more....work.

Easy reading. Dark Humor. Great dialogue.
I give this my highest reccomendation.
In fact this is one of the few books out there where I would rather have someone buy Levison's book over mine.
THAT'S how highly I think of the story.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Music & Mayhem said:


> Forgot to mention one of my all time favorite novels, Hit Man, by Lawrence Block, written mostly from POV of the killer. Whose name is ... Keller. One of the funniest crime novels written, in my opinion. Totally dark and ironic thoughts in the killer's head.
> 
> I'm not having much luck with links, but just check out the title/author on amazon. It's available in Kindle.


Cant believe I forgot about Hit Man a great book, Lawrence Block one of the best crime writers ever imho.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Only the first Night Angel book is really about assassins, the other two are more typical super-power fantasy. Still pretty good, but very different in tone and range than the first book.

Not quite assassins, but Brandon Sandersens Mistborn book deals with a lot of crime and sorta assassiny stuff, the first one at least (not read the others). I've played the AC games and I think it is similar in feel, albeit much more magic. 

AC2 got me on a big italian renaissance kick as well, but I couldn't find any fiction, historical or otherwise, that seemed to fit. Plenty of non-fiction about that period though.

Seems odd that given the wild popularity of hitmen, covert secret agents, and James Bondy types in modern thrillers that there has been so little crossover into fantasy. Plenty of fantasy have secondary assassin characters, but rarely are they the focus. Joe Abercrombie's First Law series might be the closest one. Glokus is kind of a crippled Mitch Rapp 

And BTW, while I am sure it was unintentional, it is a disservice to our military (and police) snipers, who already get enough flak for their jobs, to associate them with assassins. Even if 90% of fictional snipers seem to end up as assassins (Bob Swagger, I'm looking at you!)


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Assassin? Fantasyish? You need Thren Fellhorn, of "A Dance of Cloaks" by some author or other.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cameo.. also by an indie author here in KB.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I just finished the first book in the Night Angel Trilogy and I'm not sure I still recommended.  It started off with an interesting premise, but degraded into stereotypical god-mode fantasy.  Character motives ranged from mercurial to nonsensical, and there were a lot of subplots that didn't really go anywhere.

It wasn't terrible, and I don't regret the purchase, but was definitely flawed.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> The Elemental Assasins series, the first is Spider's Bite by Jennifer Estep. I believe there are 3 published and #4 will be published soon.


If you like Urban Fantasy, this is a very enjoyable series. The heroine is totally unapologetic about her choice of employment, but she doesn't take just any job - she only kills people who are already corrupt and doing bad stuff. The third book, Venom, was just released, alas the 4th won't be out until next spring.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Thanks again everyone, I really appreciate all these recommendations. Sounds like I'm going to have a lot of good assassin books to read.


Have you read Dawn's book, CAMEO, yet?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Assassin? Fantasyish? You need Thren Fellhorn, of "A Dance of Cloaks" by some author or other.


Ohh, A Dance of Cloaks, by David Dalglish, Assassin here, assassin there, assassins, assassins everywhere!

Which reminds me, I need to write a review...


----------

